# Swimming levels of fish ..



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have some bloodfin tetras and zebra danios, and some cherry barbs. I know the tetras and danios are suppose to be middle to upper level and the barbs more middle but all of these guys hang near the bottom I'd say 85-90% of time. The tank is heavily planted with floating plants but still plenty of swimming room in the middle and upper levels. What causes them to act like this? They're cories,and mollies in the tank also and sometimes the bottom looks very crowded as the cories spend most of their time down there and the mollies are everywhere. It's a 55 gallon. These fish have been in the tank for over a year and have always preferred the lower half of tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got barbs and tetras and they're pretty much always in the middle and only occasionally at the bottom. Could it be that they're trying to get away from a strong water current or are stressed out by other tankmates?

How many barbs and how many tetras?


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

They're no fish in the tank that would cause stress and their is very little current in the tank. 5 barbs and 9 tetras


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

when u say very little current, what GPH are the pumps for the tank and how many pumps are there? include powerheads and hobs and outlets from cans


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a fluval C4 HOB filter, 264gph set at low flow plus I have it baffled


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Romad said:


> I've got barbs and tetras and they're pretty much always in the middle and only occasionally at the bottom. Could it be that they're trying to get away from a strong water current or are stressed out by other tankmates?
> 
> How many barbs and how many tetras?


knowing the pumps im gunna stand behind this answer.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Stand behind what answer? I only have 1 filter on the tank and its rated for what I have, nothing else , no other pumps or powerheads or whatever. Their is not too much current in the tank. Just looking for an answer to my question and obviously no one has it. I probably shouldn't worry ,the fish are fine.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Discerning why a species behaves contrary to the "norm" takes a bit of effort sometimes, as many factors can affect them.

Water flow is one factor already mentioned; I'd like to see this tank--perhaps a video?--to say if this may be the issue or not, since I am not familiar with the mentioned filters.

Another factor can be light; as noted in the profiles of all three (the tetra, danio and barb species mentioned) floating plants to reduce overhead light is recommended. Bright light does stress fish because they cannot adjust their eyes like animals with pupils that adjust and that have eyelids.

A third factor can be water parameters. Temperature, though if too warm (danio in particular are cooler water fish, as are most active swimming fish) I would expect the fish to remain close to the surface and not be as active. But it is a factor and worth mentioning.

Hope this helps. A video if possible might narrow this down.

Byron.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll try and get a video later. Shouldn't be a light factor as I'm running only one T8 daylight bulb along with floating plants, temperature is at 76. The filter is basically the same as the aquaclear 70' it's rated for 40-70 gallons which I have a 55. All the fish are active they just seem to prefer the middle to lower part of tank unless its feeding time of course.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I might think that you have too few barbs and they feel threatened in the small numbers.

I have cherry barbs but 16 of them. My tank isn't 55 gallons but is a tall 37 gallon and they are everywhere. When they ride in the current they all point the same way and just hover in the middle, huddle together near the bottom if I am farting around with the plants and generally buzz around in the middle third.

My canister is a 220GPH on full bore on one side of the tank, not much current on the other side and the barbs prefer the faster side.... 90% of the time.

Need more barbs is all.

Jeff.


----------

